# Just starting out



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

This is my first try at a soft water tank. I raised cichlids for years Peacocks so my water was always on the hard side PH about 8. My water from my well is soft PH about6 KH 2or 3 so I thought I would try something more natural.After many water changes PH still at about 7 KH about 3 am I able to add fish. I have a 125 al tank my thoughts were 4discus 4 angles 6 rams maybe 20 cardinal tetras 4 kribs any other thoughts that might help Thanks


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

pH 7 is fine as long as it's stable; the KH is more important anyways. Keep the KH low, and the pH won't be a huge deal. Also, it's easier, and better, to adapt your fish to higher pH than to continually try to adjuct it. IMO, I'd forget the angels and just get more discus; wouldn't get kribs either. Discus and rams (i'm assuming you mean blue rams) prefer warmer waters, which angels and kribs won't like very much. Also, angels and kribs are NASTY when they breed, the kribs especially, and neither the discus nor the rams get all that aggressive. Also, discus have an annoying tendency to be reluctant feeders, so you'll probably not want anything that eats like a pig, which the angels do. Once the discus settle in, they'll usually eat pretty voraciously, but before they do, they won't eat very greedily.

My suggestion for your tank would be something like this:
6-8 discus,
40-50 cardinal tetras
8-10 rams OR 12-16 sterbai cories (you could have both if you aim for the lower numbers of both, but I prefer not to mix dwarf cichlids with other bottom dwellers)

Note that all of the fish on that list can tolerate, and prefer higher temperatures.


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply with the KH at about 3 would it be ok to start adding fish. I was going to start them out very young


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

have you keep discus before? if not dont start young.


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

No trying something new always had peacocks. Why not start young.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

you saidyou were going to put discus in it and discus are nothing like peacock


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

I am starting over i have soft well water with low PH about 6 I thought it would work well with discus tetras blue rams I was thinking of starting small with everything


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

have you kept discus before?


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

No never


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I find it really depends on your source, but young discus seem more finicky to me than their older counterparts. I'd say start with small-medium sized discus (3-4 inches). Discus can be delicate, especially if water conditions aren't pristine, so if you're going to keep them, be sure to keep up with the water changes. I think you're good to go as far as adding the fish goes, just make sure that your tank is cycled; any trace of ammonia or nitrites will stress them out and most likely kill them off.


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

The tank has been up for years I will just be changing fish type. No ammonia or nitrites but always had a problem with nitrates it never semm to be a problem with my fish though nitrates about 20 to 40 what would you say is a good water change ratio


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

at 4"+ either 50-75% everyday or every 2 days. at 4"- 100%+ everyday is a must. since you have never kept discus i would recomend a reliable source and start with pre-adults at 4"+ to make it easier on yourself


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW 100% water change every day 125 Gal. every day sounds like a lot of work I might have to go with something else I am glad I checked with you guys first Thanks


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

yup discus are alot of work


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

How would a group of 40or50 neon or cardinal tetras 6-8 Bleeding hearts 6cory cats 6 Angles starting them young and 6-8 blue rams work


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

angels can be hard work too. i wouldnt start young get them at decent size


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info any ideas let me know Thanks again


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I started with angels at 1.5 inch - I find them pretty hardy at that size. I'd say keep the tetras to a single species, same with cories - bolivian rams would be better with angels, since blue rams like temperatures that tank raised angels won't handle very well.


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

I supose you would say young Discus is a bad choice


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

why are u so determine to start them young? you have no experience with discus and starting young could end in disaster


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

Any tank I ever started I always started with very young fish I love to watch them color up and see them grw into there personaltys.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

well i would recomend against starting with young discus if you never kept discus before


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

It really depends on the source; I've had discus come in from breeders at 1-2 inch, and do very well, while other batches of 4-6 inch discus from suppliers have come in basically near death. If you can, find a good, reputable local breeder, and see if you can acquire some of his young discus. That way, you'll have a much better chance of success. And TBH, I think that, with proper feeding and maintenance, young discus aren't that much more delicate than older ones.


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well thanks again I think I will give them a try I like the challange the tank is ready to go now to find the fish.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> It really depends on the source; I've had discus come in from breeders at 1-2 inch, and do very well, while other batches of 4-6 inch discus from suppliers have come in basically near death. If you can, find a good, reputable local breeder, and see if you can acquire some of his young discus. That way, you'll have a much better chance of success. And TBH, I think that, with proper feeding and maintenance, young discus aren't that much more delicate than older ones.


with proper care and feeding yes the youngs are the same but the thing is youngs requires so much more than adults that most will slip up while caring for themt that they end up with sick/weak/stunt discus.

to the op if you truely will be able to feed 4-5 times a day and do water change of 100%+ EVERYDAY then go for it and i wish you luck


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

This might be a stupid question but by doing 100% every day wont that un cycle the tank I hope you know what i mean


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

you dont do 100% at once you do multiple 75-90% a day adds up to over 100% if that explains it


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

If the filters remain submerged, then taking out all the water won't uncycle the tank, since a water change doesnt take more than an hour. but yes, doing multiple waterchanges that add up to 100% is a better idea.


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

You say that many water changes wont change the chemistry or knock the tank out of balance


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

A lot of water changes/massive water changes can, but if you adjust the water in a bucket before you add it to the tank, then you should be ok.


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

I got it thanks for all the info im goin for it


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering I was thinking of 8 discus should they all be the same or could i get two types


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Up to you; if you get two different strains though, if they breed, the offspring may not look anything like either parent.


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

Yoy say possible they will breed in tank with other types of fish in it


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine would lay eggs, though they'd always eat the eggs before they got fry.


----------



## klien2000 (Dec 22, 2007)

Im still debating on Discus neednto make sure I have the time Im so glad I talked to all yous first Thanks


----------

